# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور تجربی با دیپلم انسانی

## Mary1400

سلام بچه ها
من دیپلم انسانی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم.
آیا باید حتما دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟

چه منابعی رو واسه هر درس پیشنهاد میدین ؟ میدونین که قیمتای کتابا چه وضعیتین الان و امکان امانت گرفتن و ‌... رو ندارم که مثلا ببینم با کدوم راحت ترم. 

راستی به نظرتون کانون شرکت کنم؟
فیلمای موسسه ی آلاء برام فایده داره ؟

میخوام انشاءالله رتبه ی خوبی بیارم همین امسال به نظرتون شدنیه؟
کسی رو میشناسین از اطرافیانتون شرایط منو داشته باشه و قبول شده باشه؟

کلا هر تجربه ای در مورد ساعت مطالعه و نحوه ی مطالعه و ... دارین ممنون میشم بهم بگین چون تازه وارد این راه شدم و هیچ تجربه ای ندارم.
شرمنده خیلی سوال شد :Yahoo (68): 
پیشاپیش از کمکتون ممنونم :Yahoo (105):

----------

